# RubikNotes.py, a 3x3 cube renderer



## Fyplus (Apr 6, 2021)

Some Rubic’s Cube Notes


Some notes about Rubics cube



fynv.github.io












GitHub - fynv/RubikNotes: Some notes about Rubics cube


Some notes about Rubics cube . Contribute to fynv/RubikNotes development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com






```
import glm
from RubikNotes import RubiksCube, PerspectiveView, TopView

cube = RubiksCube()
cube.exec_seq("z2U'DF'BR'LU'D")

# arbitary textures supported by setting the 'fn_skin" parameter
p_view = PerspectiveView(fn_skin = "skin_default.png")
p_view.set_camera(512, 512, 45, glm.lookAt(glm.vec3(8.0,6.0,10.0), glm.vec3(0.0,-0.5,0.0), glm.vec3(0.0, 1.0, 0.0)))
p_view.render(cube, 'perspective.png')
```


----------

